# Bush Illuminated Ureteral Catheters



## dowero (Jun 30, 2011)

What CPT code do I use for placement of Bush Illuminated ureteral catheters, done bilaterally?  Our urologist placed these catheters because the patient was having aortic aneurysm repair done by a vascular surgeon.  I have never coded illuminated ureteral catheters placement before.  I was looking at 52332 or 52005, but I'm not sure.  Help!!


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jul 1, 2011)

Are the catheters being removed at the end of the service?  Use 52005 if so.


----------

